

MemJet - Low Cost, High Speed Color Nano-tech Printer - vlad
http://www.silverbrookresearch.com/l-en/technology.html

======
chrisbroadfoot
Wow! I wonder what the quality is like, and the purchase cost

------
kcy
This seems awesome. Is this for real?

~~~
lpgauth
I agree, this looks to good to be true... The mobile printer is very
impressive.

------
dmoney
What about this makes it "nano-tech"?

